# Can residents of St. Kits and Nevis confirm this story of the Donkey Marriage?



## Christopher Allen

Has anyone on the islands ever heard the legend of the donkey marriage? So a friend told me a story that upon her journeys to St. Nevis, she and some friends befriended some locals. Amidst their conversations, the locals told her a tale of another local from a nearby village who had been caught in sexual embrace with a donkey, Allegedly, this donkey fornicator was shamed by the entire village. This shaming came in the form of a ceremonial wedding in which the donkey fornicator was forced to wed the donkey in front of friends, family, and the village. There is also some speculation and debate that the donkey was slaughtered afterwards and served to the donkey fornicator and the wedding guests. 

I am wondering if there is any truth to this or if this a local urban legend? I've tried looking elsewhere but searches for 'donkey sex + St. Kitts' came up with links and images that are..... not relevant. Can anyone point me in the right direction regarding the veracity of this story? Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar

Are you intending to move there and are wondering whether your particular hobbies are forbidden?


----------

